# *Official* A3 stance thread!



## eurogasms4 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ill start with mine.hopefully we get alot of good a3s


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Sorry, that just looks broken.

And silly.


----------



## eurogasms4 (Apr 28, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> Sorry, that just looks broken.
> 
> And silly.


Your obviously a complete ****ing retard that has like night shaded taillight. :screwy:gtfo my thread ******


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Those wheels are just :facepalm: 

I think our collective response to those wheels is: 



&


----------



## Chaosknight (Jul 23, 2010)

LOL
Criticism not accepted....?


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

eurogasms4 said:


> Ill start with mine.hopefully we get alot of good a3s


what are those? 15s?


----------



## werdnakills (Jun 7, 2011)

Too much editing. Looks like poop.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

that's a great idea. I don't think they could stick a jack under the car to take the wheels off. Nor can the tow operator tow the car away. Kills 2 bird with one stone.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

worst wheels ever


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Op i'm curious about your suspension,wheel,and tire size. And maybe the wheels would look better with the centers black ?


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> Sorry, that just looks broken.
> 
> And silly.


+1

Might as well take off the rings and slap on a VTEC sticker.

Fail.. :facepalm:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

FinderRO said:


> +1
> 
> Might as well take off the rings and slap on a VTEC sticker.
> 
> Fail.. :facepalm:





eurogasms4 said:


> Your obviously a complete ****ing retard that has like night shaded taillight. :screwy:gtfo my thread ******


No, no no... you don't understand.

-NOBODY understands.

This is the OP's thread. It's his and his alone.

Nobody is allowed to post on it. it's HIS thread. -He said it right there. "my thread". We should all go away.

-Unless he's going to selectively allow people to post "that looks wonderful" replies... but that would be:

1) Sad. (And very possibly lonely)

2) Unlikely, since there's a shortage of braille keyboards.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

that stance made her dance huh


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

LOL!!! This thread takes me back to the days posting in the MK4 forums. :laugh: :facepalm:


However, I agree that the OP's car looks broken. The wheels look WAY to small for the car.

OP, you don't have to be bagged or on coils to have _"stance"_.  
My A3 on a cupkit: 



















:wave:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

It's the term stance I think gets to people more than the cars maybe.

This car has a stance.










But this stance is preferred.


----------



## Grimp (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

eurogasms4 said:


> Your obviously a complete ****ing retard that has like night shaded taillight. :screwy:gtfo my thread ******


you post a pic and then another post is not to your liking. You then post the above and expect a different outcome? I support all mods that enthusiasts perform on their cars. Some may like a mod and some don't. If someone doesn't like your mod, don't go crazy and call them something derogatory. Try to build a bridge of friendship, not just burn it at the beginning. I like your stance and wheels are interesting but may need a change in color. Thanks for posting


----------



## eurogasms4 (Apr 28, 2011)

Those are some sexy a3s man! 


Grimp said:


>


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Grimp said:


>


Tony's car is a solid example of doing it right. Makes me happy in the pants every time I see a photo of it 

OP: Chill out man. So much hateboner for Keith. You always come off looking like an immature teenager. Your car looks nice but the wheels wouldn't be my choice. As long as you're happy then who cares what everyone else says? :thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

You may think you're cool with your lowered A3, but you'll never be this cool:


----------



## eurogasms4 (Apr 28, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> You may think you're cool with your lowered A3, but you'll never be this cool:


:laugh:


----------



## eurogasms4 (Apr 28, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Tony's car is a solid example of doing it right. Makes me happy in the pants every time I see a photo of it
> 
> OP: Chill out man. So much hateboner for Keith. You always come off looking like an immature teenager. Your car looks nice but the wheels wouldn't be my choice. As long as you're happy then who cares what everyone else says? :thumbup:


I knw man.just these people have nothing but negativity.and it pisses me off.i have met one person that wasn't in love with the car.and I knw the wheels are different.im about to sell emm and get 18" Rs's:thumbup:


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hahahahaha. This thread is freakin hilarious! All these people are making me laugh. Well done guys. Oh and dude who started this thread, Sorry about all the hate but your car kinda needs a Honda badge now. Just looks like poop.


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Rogerthat said:


> It's the term stance I think gets to people more than the cars maybe.
> 
> This car has a stance.
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha! That second picture is priceless. Well placed


----------



## eurogasms4 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow I didn't post this thread to hear people's opinions.strictly stanced a3.which looks like there's only a handful so....see my car in person and ur opinion would be changed.lol this a3 forums full of dousebags anyway.so if u don't have anything that has to do with stance.just don't post.thnxs:banghead:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

inb4 drew shows up


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

eurogasms4 said:


> Wow I didn't post this thread to hear people's opinions.


Funniest.
Quote.
Ever.


About half of the pics posted look fairly nice to me. The blue one attributed to Tony looks very nice indeed. I think all three or so with the Bentley wheels look tasteless, not necessarily _because_ of the Bentleys (although i don't like them), but because every one of them looks like it's been lowered so far, it's just TOO much. The white A3's three-in-a-row are a decent example of the fine line for me: the front one looks good. the middle one doesn't have enough 'track' and they're too far in, the far one has a nice track, but is too 'dumped'. -It's a fine line.

The Op needs to chill down, realize that some folks aren't going to like it, and accept that. -You can't just 'ban' opinion and have it magically disappear. -What you CAN do is listen and learn where the 'sweet spot' of consensus is, and choose to ignore it, or incorporate it.

Hey, it's the OP's car. He can do what he likes with it, and live with speedbump damage as he sees fit. -It doesn't change the fact that a number of people -myself included- look at it and shake our heads.

-And no. -I don't have tinted tails. -Never have, on ANY car.


----------



## eurogasms4 (Apr 28, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> Funniest.
> Quote.
> Ever.
> 
> ...


That's respectable man.my bad for over reacting.and I'm on air so speedbumps are no problem:thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


>


Haha did you just whip that up for this thread? :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

eurogasms4 said:


> That's respectable man.my bad for over reacting.*and I'm on air so speedbumps are no problem*:thumbup:


I really hope that would have been obvious to everyone in this thread...no way anyone could drive their car static at that height :laugh:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Fair play.

I'd like to see some photos of it at a more sensible height... being so undriveably low doesn't do it any favours in the aesthetics department... and the 'blocky' wheels really draw attention to that part, in my eyes.

Would love to see some pics with your new wheels at a better height... I've no doubt that they'll be prettier. 

Oh, and I agree the photos look a bit over-processed. -Sometimes just taking the pics at the right TIME OF DAY makes such an enormous difference. -The light can make the car "pop" naturally, instead of having to 'fake' an atmosphere through processing. -Here in FL for example, the mid-day sun is just horrible. It's harsh and gives direct-overhead harsh shadows. -the morning or evening 'golden' light is to die for though!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

I threw up in the toilet. 

Thanks, Bro.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

eurogasms4 said:


> I knw man.just these people have nothing but negativity.and it pisses me off.i have met one person that wasn't in love with the car.and I knw the wheels are different.im about to sell emm and get 18" Rs's:thumbup:


RS are lame.

Oh and you are officially on douchebag status with your replies. Maybe lighten up and not act 12 on the interwebz?

BTW, I actually like the wheels just not on the A3 body. I know the rarity of them but they look so much better on plenty of other cars.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

eurogasms4 said:


> Your obviously a complete ****ing retard that has like night shaded taillight. :screwy:gtfo my thread ******














cldub said:


>












But seriously OP. Uncalled for. Learn to relax a little. Regardless of your wheel choice. Everyone has their own opinions.

To everyone else.

I SWEAR ITS NOT MY FAULT MK4 KIDS ARE GETTING IN HERE.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> But seriously OP. Uncalled for. Learn to relax a little. Regardless of your wheel choice. Everyone has their own opinions.
> 
> To everyone else.
> 
> I SWEAR ITS NOT MY FAULT MK4 KIDS ARE GETTING IN HERE.


I think it's all good. -Certainly I bear no malice. -I understand that it costs a lot of money to make a car do that, and when you've spent all that, it can "hurt" when someone says "I don't like it, I think it looks dumb" or whatever...

The fact is though, that you sort of NEED to hear those comments too, otherwise you can end up just living in a bubble where the only comments you hear are the ones where people say "awesome, dood"... and SOMETIMES you can lose sight of where the 'sensible' boundary is.

Next thing, you're the leader of North Korea, and nobody will tell you that the official version of your birth (that you were delivered from heaven on a Unicorn... -I $hît you not, by the way... that's the official story!) is getting just a bit close to ridiculous.

-And as I said, with some less 'blocky' wheels, a less 'absurd' ride-height, and some less over-processed photos, I may be back to say "awesome, dood!"

-All of which I think gives my _"awesome dood"_ a little more "value". -Anyone reading it will know that I'm honest in my appraisals, and don't just say _"hella-phat, boi!"_ to just any old thing. -If I say I like something, I like it. -I'm not one to just blow smoke up anyone's butt.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Those wheels are sick and super rare! not a good fit for our a3s though


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

VWAddict said:


> I think it's all good. -Certainly I bear no malice. -I understand that it costs a lot of money to make a car do that, and when you've spent all that, it can "hurt" when someone says "I don't like it, I think it looks dumb" or whatever...
> 
> The fact is though, that you sort of NEED to hear those comments too, otherwise you can end up just living in a bubble where the only comments you hear are the ones where people say "awesome, dood"... and SOMETIMES you can lose sight of where the 'sensible' boundary is.
> 
> ...


very well put. couldn't agree with this response more. 

shall i say, "hella-phat, boi!"


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

lol.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Bezor said:


> I threw up in the toilet.
> 
> Thanks, Bro.


must be a great thread to have Bezor join in! Welcome back bro!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio said:


> must be a great thread to have Bezor join in! Welcome back bro!!!


That's what I was thinking as well :beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

t_white said:


> RS are lame.....


Take it back ^^^, else there's a special place in hell waiting for you.

But, RS reps are indeed lame.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I think we all need to just hug it out for a minute and then re-group. 

THIS is something I like...perhaps some of you will too. If you hate on me I'll go spend 15 minutes on Imgur and feel fine again.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

eace:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Stance bro, stance.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


IMHO, car looks nice but those tires are just silly.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

eurogasms4 said:


> Your obviously a complete ****ing retard that has like night shaded taillight. :screwy:gtfo my thread ******


We're all family here and it's all in good fun to rip each other new ones but if you are going to use offensive words intended to make someone feel bad about themselves because of their sexual orientation, words that are also typically only popular with third graders at least learn how to spell them. It's spelled "ot" not "it."

http://dictionary.reference.com/


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

ceese said:


> We're all family here and it's all in good fun to rip each other new ones but if you are going to use offensive words intended to make someone feel bad about themselves because of their sexual orientation, words that are also typically only popular with third graders at least learn how to spell them. It's spelled "ot" not "it."
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/


Also defined as "bundle of sticks". As in, "Hey, you bundle of sticks, get out of my thread".


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> IMHO, car looks nice but those tires are just silly.


They are a bit wild as far as stretch goes. I'm going with a 225/35/18, maybe a 225/40, on my new summer set...once I choose the wheel I want.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

How did this thread become *OFFICIAL*?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

...because the OP declared it to be so. -Wid dat asterisk 5h1t, an' eb'rytin.

The red one above... still a bit 'too far' for me, but I would have to say I like this one:










Classy.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

asal said:


> Also defined as "bundle of sticks". As in, "Hey, you bundle of sticks, get out of my thread".


It's still spelled "ot" and not "it" and I don't see your name on it If you want to take possession you need to change the thread name to "Asal's *official* A3 stance thread! eace:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ceese said:


> It's still spelled "ot" and not "it" and I don't see your name on it If you want to take possession you need to change the thread name to "Asal's *official* A3 stance thread! eace:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

this thread had so much potential....then it just turned into a **** storm. I would love to see more stanced a3s around. Coming from the mk6 scene to the a3 scene I noticed not alot of people like to stance out their cars. The "low life" isn't for everyone I get that, but theres no need to flame people who like that style. As for me I will have my a3 on air pretty soon and ill be driving low everywhere I go.

Pic of my mk6


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Burbank2broward said:


> this thread had so much potential....then it just turned into a **** storm. I would love to see more stanced a3s around. Coming from the mk6 scene to the a3 scene I noticed not alot of people like to stance out their cars. The "low life" isn't for everyone I get that, but theres no need to flame people who like that style. As for me I will have my a3 on air pretty soon and ill be driving low everywhere I go.
> 
> Pic of my mk6


OP doesn't know how to handle criticism. Sh_t storm followed.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Burbank2broward said:


> . ...but theres no need to flame people who like that style.


The OP wasn't flamed. This misinterpretation is why threads turn to $hitstorms...too many on this forum don't know the difference between "Your car looks like $hit" and "YOU look like $hit". People were not being flamed...the car was being flamed. 

The very first criticism in this thread was "...looks broken...silly." It was not "YOU look broken/silly" to the OP. But the OP replied "Your obviously a complete ****ing retard that has like night shaded taillight. gtfo my thread ****** ." Really...from the car looks silly to ^^^^.

It offen happens when someone criticizes another's stance, or wheels, or whatever and that person automatically overreacts and goes directly to flame status as if it were a personal criticism. Some here will say its normal to overreact when your car is criticized, but its not. Ok, maybe normal on the play ground with kids but last time I checked, this is not the playground. Normal (for grownups) is understanding the difference between a "personal" criticism and a "thing" criticism. 

For example, if I say your mk6 is so low it looks like it needs viagra to perform properly you should not interpret that as YOU are a limp [email protected] But you might...but don't. It's just a car and it's just one man's opinion and not a personal attack against your manhood. Nothing more, nothing less.

cheers.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> For example, if I say your mk6 is so low it looks like it needs viagra to perform properly you should not interpret that as YOU are a limp [email protected]


:laugh:


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

_DiBS said:


> ic:


lurker


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


> lurker


More like show off.


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

2 posts?! In one day!! :wave: :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> 2 posts?! In one day!! :wave: :laugh:


New record haha


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

cldub said:


>


Ty Christian for saving the day :heart::heart:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> For example, if I say your mk6 is so low it looks like it needs viagra to perform properly you should not interpret that as YOU are a limp [email protected]



ROFLS :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

What happened to the OP? :laugh:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> What happened to the OP? :laugh:


*OFFICIAL* status is being investigated by *THE OFFICIALS*

eace::heart:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Burbank2broward said:


> Ty Christian for saving the day :heart::heart:


:heart:


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

can i play?...in the making of anyway.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like you have your work cut out for you!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

eurogasms4 said:


> this a3 forums full of dousebags anyway.so if u don't have anything that has to do with stance.just don't post.thnxs


:heart::heart::heart:
This made my day.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> :heart::heart::heart:
> This made my day.


You've done well JRutter! haha :heart:


----------



## lmaxwell (Oct 13, 2009)

*St coilover*

I have 2007 A3 got some ST COILOVERS, do anyone on this thread have the same set up? And does the coilover make noise in the front?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

This thread went to shîte.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

lmaxwell said:


> I have 2007 A3 got some ST COILOVERS, do anyone on this thread have the same set up? And does the coilover make noise in the front?


It's broken, just drive it off a cliff now.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

DG7Projects said:


> This thread went to shîte.


This


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

Was looking for something else. Found this thread. Laughed until my sides hurt. Coworkers think I am insane. Thanks for that. :laugh:

Also, this below looks to be a 35 offset with 225's. I tried it for a bit, but I wasn't too sure about it. Looks alright from this angle though. 



JDBVR6 said:


>


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh this was a good one haha.


----------



## marin23 (Jul 27, 2011)

Guys.. Stance makes her dance....


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

toastedzen said:


> Was looking for something else. Found this thread. Laughed until my sides hurt. Coworkers think I am insane. Thanks for that. :laugh:
> 
> Also, this below looks to be a 35 offset with 225's. I tried it for a bit, but I wasn't too sure about it. Looks alright from this angle though.



That's my car. 


It's actually a 37mm offset with 235's on 8.5in wide wheels. The wheels sit perfectly flush with the fenders without the use of spacers. It's all pure offset. eace:


----------



## pablo VW (Jul 16, 2009)

With eibach Sportline


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Not sure if serious. Lol

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## mattttam_25 (Mar 3, 2004)

Mine


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's Mine :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Is that gold on lava gray? If so I'm tempted to go full retard this spring :thumbup:


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Is that gold on lava gray? If so I'm tempted to go full retard this spring :thumbup:


Yessir, I highly suggest going full retard :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

heartisall said:


> Yessir, I highly suggest going full retard :laugh:


I'll either go bronze or translucent gold :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'll either go bronze or translucent gold :thumbup::thumbup:


Bronze could be hot I haven't seen that color combo before


----------



## jazz5000 (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'll either go bronze or translucent gold :thumbup::thumbup:


go gold


cuz im goin bronze


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Here she lays..


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

JDBVR6 said:


> That's my car.
> 
> 
> It's actually a 37mm offset with 235's on 8.5in wide wheels. The wheels sit perfectly flush with the fenders without the use of spacers. It's all pure offset. eace:


Nice fitment work :thumbup:


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

HA. Reminded me of this thread.


----------



## veedubnoodle (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello from Northern Ireland. My A3 started off like this...










And ended up like this...


----------



## savs9two (Jan 16, 2014)

marin23 said:


> Guys.. Stance makes her dance....


I may have seen you this past weekend lol...


----------



## marin23 (Jul 27, 2011)

savs9two said:


> I may have seen you this past weekend lol...


Where at? Cars currently raised on stock a6 wheels for the winter !


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

veedubnoodle said:


> Hello from Northern Ireland. My A3 started off like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Love the roof rails :thumbup:


----------



## savs9two (Jan 16, 2014)

marin23 said:


> Where at? Cars currently raised on stock a6 wheels for the winter !


I was in Niagara on fallsview blvd but around there lol


----------



## marin23 (Jul 27, 2011)

savs9two said:


> I was in Niagara on fallsview blvd but around there lol


You have the black a3? You did see me then lol was on my way to work


----------



## savs9two (Jan 16, 2014)

marin23 said:


> You have the black a3? You did see me then lol was on my way to work


lava grey, stock winter wheels no lip yellow fogs I also took my stickers off but I think we past each other haha


----------



## marin23 (Jul 27, 2011)

savs9two said:


> lava grey, stock winter wheels no lip yellow fogs I also took my stickers off but I think we past each other haha


Yep looked black as I sped by but I remember it now cause I'm like " hey look another a3 with yellow fogs :laugh; "


----------



## savs9two (Jan 16, 2014)

marin23 said:


> Yep looked black as I sped by but I remember it now cause I'm like " hey look another a3 with yellow fogs :laugh; "


haha yeah it was so dirty too lol


----------



## marin23 (Jul 27, 2011)

savs9two said:


> haha yeah it was so dirty too lol


Doubt mine was any cleaner, winters a bitch


----------



## veedubnoodle (Feb 9, 2010)

For those of you who aren't on audi-sport.net here's a few shots I took at Edition38 in the UK this year.




































































































Hope you all like  :thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

veedubnoodle said:


> For those of you who aren't on audi-sport.net here's a few shots I took at Edition38 in the UK this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez that rs3 front bumper is sex!!!!!! Hopefully someday I'll get my hands on one! :heart:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Also just got my car back from a hit and run accident back in Nov :banghead: Volk was bent but insurance gave me $ for a new one, color is mag blue but the lighting is crap so they look black.



Here it is all dressed up!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Great shots veedubnoodle! I know this will be considered by some blasphemous, but I don't care for the A3 in two door form.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

veedubnoodle said:


> Hello from Northern Ireland. My A3 started off like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So clean! I almost wish i didn't have my pano roof.. are the metal roof bars a factory option in Europe?


----------



## veedubnoodle (Feb 9, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> Jeez that rs3 front bumper is sex!!!!!! Hopefully someday I'll get my hands on one! :heart:


Thats a proper RS3 dude. Real nice spec too. Bigger brakes, centre lock OZ Racing wheels, lots of performance goodies. Think it was running somewhere around 450hp! 



lausch said:


> Great shots veedubnoodle! I know this will be considered by some blasphemous, but I don't care for the A3 in two door form.


Thanks! Completely agree with you about the 2door A3 mate. Always preferred the Sportback.



nelius said:


> So clean! I almost wish i didn't have my pano roof.. are the metal roof bars a factory option in Europe?


Yeah they were an optional extra and came on my car when I bought it. You can retro-fit them but it requires holes being drilled in the roof!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

veedubnoodle said:


> Yeah they were an optional extra and came on my car when I bought it. You can retro-fit them but it requires holes being drilled in the roof!


First... awesome shots, Europe balls hard. 

Second I may get the roof rails, install shouldn't be too bad, just have to drop the head liner and mount em! Of course drilling through the roof, but thats how they are done from factory too so whats the big deal! 

They do look amazing, need those in the silver with the S3 mirror caps to match!


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

*RS3 Front Bumper*



SoSoA3 said:


> Jeez that rs3 front bumper is sex!!!!!! Hopefully someday I'll get my hands on one! :heart:


Here you go SoSo.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-A3-8P-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c8f634386&vxp=mtr


----------



## veedubnoodle (Feb 9, 2010)

Ponto said:


> First... awesome shots, Europe balls hard.
> 
> Second I may get the roof rails, install shouldn't be too bad, just have to drop the head liner and mount em! Of course drilling through the roof, but thats how they are done from factory too so whats the big deal!
> 
> They do look amazing, need those in the silver with the S3 mirror caps to match!


Thanks dude 

If you're handy enough with the tools it wouldn't be too hard to do at all, just need to make sure you drill in the right place the first time! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

veedubnoodle said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> If you're handy enough with the tools it wouldn't be too hard to do at all, just need to make sure you drill in the right place the first time! :laugh:


Haha yeah no room for error on that one, but I definitely wouldn't be paying the 1200$ price tag the dealer wants to install them.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

My A3:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Roadglide said:


> Here you go SoSo.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-A3-8P-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c8f634386&vxp=mtr


Hmmmm I wonder how the fitment is and how well the belly pan guard would fit?


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

Blinddub said:


> My A3:


I like the color combo, but I think you can get away with some thin spacers behind those wheels to fill it out some.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Agreed ^ need to flush them out a bit. Are they 17"?


----------



## veedubnoodle (Feb 9, 2010)

Blinddub said:


> My A3:


Definitely need to space those out a bit, but absolutely love them :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> ......, Europe balls hard.


WTF is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> WTF is that supposed to mean?


America balls soft? they like soft balls?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

#deflategate


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

nelius said:


> #deflategate


Hush. Also, I've decided to move forward with my VSP Type 2s










Will fit like (owner: liquidxsolid) :


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

toastedzen said:


> I like the color combo, but I think you can get away with some thin spacers behind those wheels to fill it out some.





NBPT_A3 said:


> Agreed ^ need to flush them out a bit. Are they 17"?





veedubnoodle said:


> Definitely need to space those out a bit, but absolutely love them :thumbup:


haha yeah, I will definitely be spacing these out a bit, was just a test fit, they're now in the shed until spring 

Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

*Need offset help pleas*

I have an 07 A3 3.2l Quattro wanna do 9.5 all around what's offset should I do I will being doing coilovers also. Thanks in advance


----------



## marin23 (Jul 27, 2011)

If you see my picture ( white with the Benz wheels ) backs are 9.5 if you wanna go that low you have to run -3+ camber.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

spool'n up 1.8t said:


> I have an 07 A3 3.2l Quattro wanna do 9.5 all around what's offset should I do I will being doing coilovers also. Thanks in advance


I'd expect to run a 45mm offset to get it to sit up flush, add in the -3 degrees and you should be mint. The only thing you're risking is bacon fenders if you're going to really slam it down.


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'd expect to run a 45mm offset to get it to sit up flush, add in the -3 degrees and you should be mint. The only thing you're risking is bacon fenders if you're going to really slam it down.


Thanks I can have them shaved if need be.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Excuse the coupe varriant, but here are some ideas for a color/wheel combo for this year. What do y'all think about the deep purple? Would do it in a matte wrap.


----------



## silver8p (Mar 2, 2015)

*Frame notch*

I plan on bagging mine. Looking to go with 18x8 and 18x10 on 40. I have already looked into the setup I want and it looks like I can do the work myself, but I keep seeing warnings about frame notching. If I want stance, frame on the ground, I don't really have a choice. If I don't want to potentially ruin an axle, then I need a frame notch. 

Anyone have any opinions on frame notch? 06 A3 3.2 Quattro. Not under warranty.


----------



## jazz5000 (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Excuse the coupe varriant, but here are some ideas for a color/wheel combo for this year. What do y'all think about the deep purple? Would do it in a matte wrap.


yes please!


----------



## JBSmith (Jun 27, 2015)

*S3 From South Africa*



































***Check out the crazy video on this Audi S3***


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JBSmith said:


> ***Check out the crazy video on this Audi S3***



Oh lawdy that is fantastic. And that color. So jealous.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

JBS...Judicious Baller Status. So well played


----------



## Ducman 999 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just wet my pants  very nice. Anyone knows where I can get that particular grill?


----------



## marin23 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have the grill.


----------



## Ducman 999 (Jun 9, 2015)

marin23 said:


> I have the grill.


Will that fit a 2010? Ive been looking all over and couldn't find one like yours that ll fit on mine.checked eBay but those particular style (mesh/rs style ) only available for different year model.


----------



## marin23 (Jul 27, 2011)

No idea to be honest.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Bra status 

Audi7615172 by jmsti, on Flickr


----------



## 3urotrashed (Apr 11, 2011)

Sup guys


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

Ducman 999 said:


> Will that fit a 2010? Ive been looking all over and couldn't find one like yours that ll fit on mine.checked eBay but those particular style (mesh/rs style ) only available for different year model.


2009+ are facelift models so that wont fit.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/08-12-AUDI-...ake:Audi|Model:A3&hash=item2c8046587c&vxp=mtr


----------



## Ducman 999 (Jun 9, 2015)

PreMier said:


> 2009+ are facelift models so that wont fit.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/08-12-AUDI-...ake:Audi|Model:A3&hash=item2c8046587c&vxp=mtr



Thanks


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

custom BC racing coils
Abt A4 wheels with more work done to them than I care to type


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

luv it!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Bra status
> 
> Audi7615172 by jmsti, on Flickr


That's an intense bra, shame they end up ruining paint the second they get dirty anyways lol.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Garage kept and is only on when we are on road trips. Which I will note is in the summer when it's dry. I took all the precautions! I just got sick of finding more rock chips and taping the front end. This takes 5 minutes to put on or take off


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Garage kept and is only on when we are on road trips. Which I will note is in the summer when it's dry. I took all the precautions! I just got sick of finding more rock chips and taping the front end. This takes 5 minutes to put on or take off


I approve of this usage lol. Up here in Canuckistan they get tossed on for an entire winter and destroy cars. :thumbdown:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

jazz5000 said:


>





JBSmith said:


>





FthElemnt said:


> custom BC racing coils
> Abt A4 wheels with more work done to them than I care to type


Those look awesome! Glad to see people still stepping up with these cars. :thumbup:


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'll try and take a nice picture of mine tomorrow, standing on 8.5x17 SSR lightweight rims with beefy 235-45-17 Conti DWS... Lowered on Eibach springs...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I miss my A3 so much right now, wish I didn't sell it


----------



## Tinker Bell. (Feb 16, 2011)

following.


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Just a pic of my '06 A3 on Eibach springs and 8x17 SSR with Conti DWS:


----------



## SerGun (Feb 6, 2016)

my a3 on bmw wheels:

IMG_2073 by Sergun T, on Flickr


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

I absolutely love this setup on a A3! :beer::beer:


















































































pic dump opcorn:


----------



## Kirshen_StaticA3 (Mar 20, 2019)

My A3 8P 1.8TFSI from South Africa on coilovers

https://imgur.com/zqh1r2y
https://imgur.com/REHlne
https://imgur.com/ijBU0pw


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

What body kit is that?



SoSoA3 said:


> Also just got my car back from a hit and run accident back in Nov :banghead: Volk was bent but insurance gave me $ for a new one, color is mag blue but the lighting is crap so they look black.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is all dressed up!


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

what are the specs of these ABT? looking sick:thumbup:



FthElemnt said:


> custom BC racing coils
> Abt A4 wheels with more work done to them than I care to type


----------



## Kirshen_StaticA3 (Mar 20, 2019)

My A3 in South Africa


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Kirshen_StaticA3 said:


> My A3 in South Africa



Looks great sir !! Especially the two door version, the wheels, suspension and the color. Basically, the whole thing :thumbup:


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

Put the wheels on. Had some fender rubbing with my 19x8.5s, 42 offset, so I’ll need to raise the height on the coilovers, so I took the wheels off...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirshen_StaticA3 (Mar 20, 2019)

> Looks great sir !! Especially the two door version, the wheels, suspension and the color. Basically, the whole thing


Thanks bud! Appreciate it! Had a wheel change recently...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I miss this thread so...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> I miss this thread so...












Gold on white!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bANONYMOUS (Jul 14, 2015)

This is my 2009 Audi A3 S-Line, Raceland Primos, CTS 3" downpipe, Unitronic Stage 1, 18x8" AG m540's, and rep RS3 front end that highfived the ground a few too many. Brakes are stock but painted Porsche GT3 Orange with matching engine cover and plate frame, and I picked up one of those drop in Android head units that fit the factory dash hole, works pretty good, no adapters or anything needed, steering wheel controls all still work right out of the box.

Only small stuff, just gets to me work and back.









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## joemc22 (Jun 30, 2015)

bANONYMOUS said:


> 18x8" AG m540's


Those can't be 18", they look huge!


----------



## bANONYMOUS (Jul 14, 2015)

joemc22 said:


> Those can't be 18", they look huge!


Definately 18's, just went from 225/40r18 to 205/40r18 for a smaller overall diameter because of the rub issues, it's just a small car, they look big haha

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

bANONYMOUS said:


> and I picked up one of those drop in Android head units that fit the factory dash hole, works pretty good, no adapters or anything needed, steering wheel controls all still work right out of the box.



bANONYMOUS,

could you please tell us more about the drop in Android head unit? Pics?

Thanks,


----------



## GetSchwiftyRS3 (Dec 22, 2019)

Not sorry for the distraction :wave: Lip to Fender Fitment.. 18X9.5 ET 25 Fronts / 18X9.5 ET 18 Rears


----------



## GetSchwiftyRS3 (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## GetSchwiftyRS3 (Dec 22, 2019)




----------

